# Question about Plants



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

So my LPS does not sell live plants but my Walmart does (wierd right?) But they don't get tjem in all the time and what they have right now is Moneywart and Mint Charlie. So my question is has anyone used these plants and if so how did they work for you?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Moneywort is great low light plant, i have moneywort in a couple of my tanks. Moneywort is a pretty hardy stem plant. Mint Charlie I've never tried it before. I seriously doubt Walmart is using adequete lights, so I'm thinking if it survives in their tanks then most likely its pretty hardy. Try it out.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I put some Cherry Amazon Swords and normal ones in from the same walmart about a week ago (finding live plants out where I live is hard so people snatch it up) and within a few days both plants have doubled in size and leaf counts.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to hear that you getting good growth. Keep it up


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah. I honnestly didn't expect them to grow so fast. I haven't relly done anything with my water. Save for betta conditioner from wally world.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

If you can find the pets dept manager you can ask him to order more plants, typically walmarts get their fish delivery on thursday and they have to get their order in by monday


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I work at this walmart and from what I'm hearing they will be moving me over to that department. (Yay someone who really cares) I've talked to the manager several times and hinted at things I was looking for and have noticed these things are now showing up in the tanks. XD
Ill talk to him more later today.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mint charlie is a nice ppant  smells nice too


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

UPDATE:
So I ended up getting 3 Moneywart plants and one Mint Charlie. I had to take out some of my fake plants for the real ones which I don't mint at all. I love the color of real plants much more. Now my question is this. . . I use gravel, should I use something else if I keep adding plants or will gravel suffice?
Oh and one more question, now that my tank is simi planted what do I do with the plants during water changes? Do I have to take them out each time I do a 100% (every other week)? If I don't take them out how do I clean the gravel?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well you might need to use fert to make the plants grow or go npt or get like eco complete or one of the many other plant substrates, and you wont have to do a 100% water change unless you really want to you just leave the plants in and change the water


----------



## Sharpchick (Mar 3, 2013)

Creeping mint charlie is Clinopodium cf. brownei, which along with your moneywort, are stem plants. Gravel to hold them down is fine, but they will need fertilizer to maintain healthy growth.

Stem plants take nutrients from the water column, so using a balanced liquid fertilizer like Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive will help.

The creeping mint charlie will get fussy and melt if your nitrates get too low.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm okay thanks. Maybe once I get my car fixed and get that bill paid off Ill start upgrading stuff again. For now Ima wait and get the 20g up once I get it.


----------

